# The quest for 50 for 2014



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

This is my quest for 50k in my TFSA. I'm currently just below $45k with $7k of that in cash right now.

My goal for 2014 is to take my TFSA to $50k I'd need to make about a 10% return for the year to get it, not sure if that is possible or not. 2013 was an awesome year I managed 29%! 

Currently I hold
ACQ
BCE
BNS
BPF
CNR
SU
RCI
REI
LIQ


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Not too shabby... I'm at 74k - this might or might not be the combined amount for my wife and I. :tongue-new:


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Well if I include the other half I'm at 84.

In an ideal world I'd love to be at 100k by years end but I don't think it's possible unless I hit a home run.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Wow I'm up to 49000 already! I guess my quest for 50 is totally possible I thought it was a lofty goal. Thank you ACQ


----------

